# Aristo vs USAT



## Peter Brayshaw (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been looking at picking up a Aristo B&M GP40. I already have two USA GP-7/9s and a USA F3 in B&M. I plan on picking up some USA GP38-2s in B&M as well. It always seems that the aristo rolling locos seem a bit larger than the USA. I have never really seen them run together. Does anyone run the Aristo GP-40s in with any of the USA GPs? How does it look? Do they perform well together?

I have the same question about the Aristo SD45 and USA SD40-2s. Again the Aristo locos look a bit bigger than the USA ones. I would love to get a CP SD40-2 to go with my CP SD45s, or a CSX SD40-2 to run with m Aristo CSX -9s. Again Im wondering how they look together.

If anyone could post some pictures that would be greatly appreciated. Specifically the SD45 and SD40-2 or the GP40 and USA GPs.


Thanks 

-Pete


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, I think you will find that both are scaled pretty much correctly. The Aristo's though, are usually too high, and this is usually the spacing of the trucks to the body, i.e. the body rides too high. 

(That's why you find articles about lowering Aristo diesels) 

There was a big controversy over the Dash 9, because next to the USAT SD-70, it was way higher... 

I only have the USAT locos, due to the era I model, none of the SD45's or GP40's. 

Be aware of the many motor failures in the Aristo GP40's, especially the first run. Aristo did purchase all new motors for the entire production run (500 locos) so it's just something you should be prepared for. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

USA Trains SD70MAC vs Aristo Dash-9

Aristo Dash-9 is almost less 1/4" high. The Sd70 is right height 1:29 scale. But i dont see nothing wrong the both locomotive Different Height.


----------



## Peter Brayshaw (Jan 28, 2009)

I have known about the hieght issue on the -9s for a while. I can't understand why they were designed that way. I love Aristo Craft, but I often question their engineering teem. 

I know the original F1s were too high as well, but those have been fixed as far as I am aware. Are the GP40 and SD-45 too high as well? The SD45 looks spot on. The GP40 looks good too but I don't actually own one so I can't say for sure. 

-Pete


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Peter 
I only have a few aristo items adn no engines unless you count a railbus that come to think of it does sit rather high. I do have a USAT GP38-2 and a NW2 and I am very happy with both of them. They are both strong and smoothe pullers with nice details great smoke units and nice lights. A fellow train buddy runs only Aristo and swears by them so I'm sure you will hear from both camps. 
Happy RRing


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's an interesting, and pretty characteristic situation with Aristo. I believe they are designed properly in the beginning, and then to accommodate tighter curves, modifications are made that put the trucks further away from the chassis. 

Sort of like what happens when people want to put over-sized tires on their cars, the simplest way to clear the old wheel wells is to lift the vehicle. 

Luckily, the scale/proportions seem to usually be untouched, so a little modification where the truck attaches makes things go back to scale. 

Regards, Greg


----------

